# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  غرق مدينه بالكامل فى امريكا

## محمود زايد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

فى الولايات المتحده الامريكيه وفى مدينه ميامى

تم اغراق المدينه بكميه كبيرة من الرغاوى وصلت الى 450 مليون لتر 

لتصوير اعلان تلفزيونى عن اكبر جهاز فى العالم لانتاج الرغوة 

حيث ينتج مليونين لتر رغوة فى الدقيقه الواحده 

















*

----------


## حنـــــان

الله دي حاجة ظريفة خالص يا محمود كان نفسي أبقى هناك ساعتها  :: 

لاقيت الفيديو ده كمان... يظهر انه كان اعلان عن كاميرا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=ZBXkrU86YxA

----------


## محمود زايد

> الله دي حاجة ظريفة خالص يا محمود كان نفسي أبقى هناك ساعتها 
> 
> لاقيت الفيديو ده كمان... يظهر انه كان اعلان عن كاميرا
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=ZBXkrU86YxA



*اهلا حنان

طبعا ظريفه جدا وياريت الواحد مش يبقى هناك ساعتها بس

 لا على طوووووول

شكرا حنان على الاضافه الجميله 

*

----------


## ahmedab216

موضوع ظريف جدا اخي محمود ... موفق دائما ان شاء الله

الناس دول ما عندهمش مستحيل.... اللي عايزين يحققوه بيحققوه
عشان فيه مخ و اراده و امكانيات

الله ينور عليك

----------


## محمود زايد

> موضوع ظريف جدا اخي محمود ... موفق دائما ان شاء الله
> 
> الناس دول ما عندهمش مستحيل.... اللي عايزين يحققوه بيحققوه
> عشان فيه مخ و اراده و امكانيات
> 
> الله ينور عليك



*اهلا استاذ احمد . نورت المنتدى 

صح عندهم مخ وامكانيات بس هم كمان رايقين ومافيش مشاكل عندهم زينا 

علشان كده بيقدروا يعملوا اللى عاوزينه 

شكرا على المشاركه الجميله ياباشا*

----------


## ابن البلد

أنت عارف يا محمود لو الإعلان ده أو مكنة الرغاوي دي جروبها في أي حي من أحياء مصر مش هقول القاهره لان ده إنطباع عام أكيد هههههههه

أولا الرغاوي مش هتبقي بيضه أبدا
يامه سودا يا أمه صفرا 
لان وقتها ناس كتير هتستهل تدخل الحمام في الشارع  :: 
 ::shit:: 
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## ahmedab216

أخي ابن البلد...

يا سيدي ماهيش مشكلة خالص.........

ساعتها هانقول ان ده اعلان عن كريمة الشيكولاته......... تمشي كده ؟؟؟

----------


## محمود زايد

> أنت عارف يا محمود لو الإعلان ده أو مكنة الرغاوي دي جروبها في أي حي من أحياء مصر مش هقول القاهره لان ده إنطباع عام أكيد هههههههه
> 
> أولا الرغاوي مش هتبقي بيضه أبدا
> يامه سودا يا أمه صفرا 
> لان وقتها ناس كتير هتستهل تدخل الحمام في الشارع


*ههههههههههههههه

دى هتبقى هيصه ياباشا 

وياويله اللى هينط فى الرغاوى 

شكرا يا ابوحميد*

----------


## محمود زايد

> أخي ابن البلد...
> 
> يا سيدي ماهيش مشكلة خالص.........
> 
> ساعتها هانقول ان ده اعلان عن كريمة الشيكولاته......... تمشي كده ؟؟؟


ههههههههه

مش اى كريمه شوكولاته ياباشا 

لا شوكولاته على المزاج بقى  :y:

----------


## lachi-topnet

طبعا ظريفه جدا 

يظهر انه كان اعلان عن كاميرا

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

شكرا محمود على الصور دي
كل الرغاوي دي عشان إعلان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هنقول ايه!!!!!!!!!!!روقااااااااان
تقبل مروري و تحيـ ـ ـــ ـاتي

----------


## nour2005

تسلم ايدك محمود عالصور الجميلة 
ناس فاضية فايقة ورايقة هنيّالهم  :4: 
تحيتي  :f2:

----------


## shamshon44

جميل جدا يا استاذ محمود

----------


## aamas

الصورة جاءت فى وقتها الجو حار جدا وشكل الرغوة حسسنى بالمصيف شكرا جزيلا

----------


## sameh atiya

أنا دخلت 10 مرات أو اكتر
وما اعتمدتش رد واحد حتى
شكرا يا محمود بيك السعودى ::p:

----------


## reda laby

إنه حقاً عالم مجنون مجنون
وأنت يا من 
طار فوق عش المجانين
لك منى خالص التحيات والتقدير

----------


## agmal e7sas

شكرا على الصور

----------


## aribi

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> فى الولايات المتحده الامريكيه وفى مدينه ميامى
> 
> تم اغراق المدينه بكميه كبيرة من الرغاوى وصلت الى 450 مليون لتر 
> 
> لتصوير اعلان تلفزيونى عن اكبر جهاز فى العالم لانتاج الرغوة 
> 
> حيث ينتج مليونين لتر رغوة فى الدقيقه الواحده 
> ...


لبسم الله   الرحمان الرحيم==مانريهم من اية الا هي  اكبر من اختها صدق الحق  :Baby:

----------


## antox

شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع والصور

----------

